# Dumbo Rat



## squeaker86 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey, 
I'm looking for a female Dumbo rat, in the Glasgow area. About 13 weeks old to join my Rex rat. She's lonely.


Thanks


----------



## squeaker86 (Jul 12, 2009)

squeaker86 said:


> Hey,
> I'm looking for a female Dumbo rat, in the Glasgow area. About 13 weeks old to join my Rex rat. She's lonely.
> 
> Thanks


Ok I'm running out of time to get a rat to put in with my current rat. I would really like a Dumbo rat but sadly it looks like I may have to settle for another kind. 
Is there anyone in the Glasgow area who could help me out with this ?? I would be very thankful.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Check out preloved, gumtree etc. I don't think many people breed rats on here so an advertising site may be your best bet 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## squeaker86 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

